# Turkey choke tube for a Stoeger M3500?



## turkeyslayer88

I have a Stoeger M3500 that i use for turkey hunting, And after a day of testing some different brands of turkey loads my factory turkey choke messed up. Any suggestions on a new turkey choke?


----------



## ghost8026

Well did you ever find a shell that patterned good before it messed up? If not I've heard some goin with carlsons


----------



## turkeyslayer88

The best two were Hevi-Shot Magnum blend #5 #6 and #7s and Federal premium #5. they patterned great at 20 and 40 yards.


----------



## ghost8026

May be worth just buyin a replacement factory.....we shot my buddy's the weekend and we decided for shells he wamts to shoot that out of a carlsons.a jelly head and factory the factory did best


----------



## turkeyslayer88

When we shot, my brother was shooting a benelli with a gobblin thunder choke and my factory choke done way better then the gobblin thunder.


----------



## stringmusic

When I had my m3500 I bought the jelly head, but it was the older version, not the jelly head maximum. 

I got fantastic patterns with hevi-13 #6 and longbeard #6.


----------



## brobi9

Just patterned a Sumtoy .660 through mine yesterday and had roughly 250 Hevi #7's in 10" at 40 yards and right at 200 with WLB #6's. At 20 yards 99% of the WLB's were inside 10". I didn't shoot the 7's at 20 yards. Also had over 100 pellets at 50 yards with both loads. 

Both shells were 3". Waiting on the 3.5's to show up to check them out too.


----------



## turkeyslayer88

That's what I shoot is 3 1/2 inch. I've got the undertaker choke coming, what do y'all think about it with the m3500?


----------



## turkeyslayer88

stringmusic said:


> When I had my m3500 I bought the jelly head, but it was the older version, not the jelly head maximum.
> 
> I got fantastic patterns with hevi-13 #6 and longbeard #6.



Ive heard the jelly head works good in the m3500.


----------



## hotamighty

I have a Sumtoy 650 and shoot the Winchester long beards in 3 1/2" #6. Deadly combo for sure!!


----------



## jcgreen

I've got the stoeger p350 and win long beard 6 pattern great out of the .655 original jellyhead


----------



## bshadrick

i shot a stoeger 2000 use a kicks  .655 and shoot 1 7/8 loads preferable winchesters


----------



## Jody Hawk

Original Jellyhead


----------



## turkeyslayer88

I just shot the undertaker choke in my m3500 today and it done good at 20 and 40 yards with nice patterns, but it still wasn't has good as the factory choke.


----------



## horny1

Kicks 665 with longbeard 3/12 6's is pretty good. Swear it shoots to the right though. Anybody have that issue? Hunted with a super nova for years and the main load seemed to always be high and left. When he comes in and its time to pull the trigger its easy to forget to compensate your shot.


----------



## turkeyslayer88

horny1 said:


> Kicks 665 with longbeard 3/12 6's is pretty good. Swear it shoots to the right though. Anybody have that issue? Hunted with a super nova for years and the main load seemed to always be high and left. When he comes in and its time to pull the trigger its easy to forget to compensate your shot.



My brothers benelli super nova shoots high and to the right, Had to buy sights and put on it.


----------



## SKFOOTER

Original Jellyhead .655.


----------



## turkeyslayer88

SKFOOTER said:


> Original Jellyhead .655.



I just found the original jelly head on Ebay and just ordered it. Ill post pics of the pattern when i get it and shoot it.


----------



## Shaun229

trulock is really good and gets to you in just a few days.carlsons,briley and trulock are awesome and have way better customer service


----------



## turkeyslayer88

Shaun229 said:


> trulock is really good and gets to you in just a few days.carlsons,briley and trulock are awesome and have way better customer service



Ive looked at carlsons


----------



## Shaun229

id go either trulock or carlsons this late in the game.i ordered mine from trulock and 2 days later it was in my hands,no crazy extra shipping costs and it patterns great


----------



## 01Foreman400

Shaun229 said:


> id go either trulock or carlsons this late in the game.i ordered mine from trulock and 2 days later it was in my hands,no crazy extra shipping costs and it patterns great



He ordered a Jellyhead on the 12th which is made by Trulock.


----------



## Melvin4730

I just bought a Stoeger 3500. Im getting a great pattern with a Carlson turkey choke...really nice evenly spread pattern...I only shot it at 30 and 40 yards....shooting Hevi 5, 6, and 7 blend...Dead  Bird.


----------



## turkeyslayer88

Melvin4730 said:


> I just bought a Stoeger 3500. Im getting a great pattern with a Carlson turkey choke...really nice evenly spread pattern...I only shot it at 30 and 40 yards....shooting Hevi 5, 6, and 7 blend...Dead  Bird.



I also shoot hevi 5, 6, 7 blend.


----------



## bigsweets008

I shoot the undertake xt in my m2000 and it works great i'm sure there are better chokes out there but no complaints out of the undertaker for me


----------



## turkeyslayer88

bigsweets008 said:


> I shoot the undertake xt in my m2000 and it works great i'm sure there are better chokes out there but no complaints out of the undertaker for me



I have the undertaker xt too. it does good but my jelly head does alittle better


----------



## superman1275

I've had a couple buddies who had the same problem with the 3500 factory chokes


----------



## turkeyslayer88

superman1275 said:


> I've had a couple buddies who had the same problem with the 3500 factory chokes



Stoeger said the choke is made with like a soft metal or something.


----------



## Killdee

Just curious, how is the factory choke messed up?


----------



## turkeyslayer88

Killdee said:


> Just curious, how is the factory choke messed up?



I was gonna clean it so i unscrewed the choke and when i went to take it out it was like it was stuck, I finally got it out but then i couldnt get it back in. i took it to our gun store and they said the choke must have got too hot and swole.


----------

